# Переносной жесткий диск на USB

## bobr[x3]

Вот, разжился переносным жестким диском на USB. Работает. Однако возникли вопрос:

Как сделать так, чтобы он при каждом втыкании шнура появлялся в системе под одним именем. Сейчас его имя меняется если выткнуть кабель и снова воткнуть (/dev/scsi/host1/.... , /dev/scsi/host2/....)

Возможно, для этого нужен udev или lvm? Правда, я пока не совсем представляю с чем их едат.

Ядро 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 без udev. Девайс не знаю на каком чипсете, но называется cutie и представляет из себя коробочку для ноутбучного винта с usb-хвостиком.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

поставь udev.

там в правилах можно сделать чтобы он всегда назывался одинаково

а вот сдесь как это все настроить http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/udev-guide.xml

----------

## AlexSuslov

Будь осторожен. У меня тоже такой USB винч  БЫЛ. Как впрочем еще навернулись несколько CF карт из фотика с помощью usb ридера.  Ситуация такова: В момент извлечения разьема USB на винче остаеться питание. После наворачивания флешек я думал что проблема в софте контролера флэшки(там есть програмный реад протектор). Теперь навернулся винч у него такого нет точно. ОН просто залипает при чтении сервис поверхности. Это значит она испорчена. Наверняка в момент вытаскивания кабеля это и случилось. В форточках на новых чипсетах в момент "отключения устройства" с  него снимаеться питание. Как это сделать под Линукс я не знаю.

----------

## bobr[x3]

Ты меня напугал. А где об этом можно почитать попобробнее?

----------

## hermes_jr

Что-то я не фсосал - или я в физике ничё не понимаю, или от жизни отстал нереально  :Laughing: .

Вот винда. Она может "понять" что устройтсво отключено только в момент исчезновения сигнала, то есть пропадает физический контакт. Тогда через что снимается напряжение? Или уже появился софт, который реагирует на шевеление коннектора в гнезде? Что вроде тоже нереально ибо коннектор и гнездо устроены проще некуда и никаких датчиков движения там нет (по крайней мере в домашних компах я такого не наблюдал).

Так что либо это сказки для детей, либо я совсем серый.

----------

## ba

 *AlexSuslov wrote:*   

> В форточках на новых чипсетах в момент "отключения устройства" с  него снимаеться питание. Как это сделать под Линукс я не знаю.

 

имхо бред, винда никакое питание не отключает, она только делает скази дисконнект(и не в момент вытаскивания, а когда клацаешь извлечь устройство), его можно сделать и под линухом, каким-нить тулом для работы со scsi(правда в портаже я таких не нашел), но вообще под линухом можно ничего не делать(хотя зависит от девайса)...

----------

## Nelud

 *Quote:*   

> но вообще под линухом можно ничего не делать

 

желательно делать хотя бы umount перед отключением

----------

## ba

 *Nelud wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   но вообще под линухом можно ничего не делать 
> 
> желательно делать хотя бы umount перед отключением

 

кхме... ну это-то само собой

----------

## AlexSuslov

Светодиод на USB устройстве тухнет.

----------

## ba

 *AlexSuslov wrote:*   

> Светодиод на USB устройстве тухнет.

 

ну это и будет в результате scsi disconnect...

а питание выключать, ты это как себе представляешь? если допустим на одном порту висят два девайса, и когда хотим достать один, то взяли обоим питание отрубили или как?

----------

## AlexSuslov

Если SCSI disconnect питание порта тушит это интересно. Шина хоть и сериальная, но у порта физически питание потушить можно. У меня на каком то ядре(2.6.7) и на большом компе было так - если при включении  в USB порте не было устройства, вставлять его бесполезно. На мышке светодиод не светился. Если вытащить и вставить, то таже история. Хотя если  HUB воткнуть в порт и потом в хаб воткнуть мышь. Вытаскивай на ходу на здоровье. Кстати. Какая программа делает  SCSI disconnect ?

----------

## ba

 *AlexSuslov wrote:*   

> Если SCSI disconnect питание порта тушит это интересно.

 

ничего он не тушит, и винды тоже не отключают порт(если интересно, то даже померить можешь...)

да, scsi disconnect-ом я это может и неправильно назвал, точно не помню как оно зовется...

 *AlexSuslov wrote:*   

> Шина хоть и сериальная, но у порта физически питание потушить можно. У меня на каком то ядре(2.6.7) и на большом компе было так - если при включении  в USB порте не было устройства, вставлять его бесполезно. На мышке светодиод не светился. Если вытащить и вставить, то таже история. Хотя если  HUB воткнуть в порт и потом в хаб воткнуть мышь.

 

так потому и было, что весь хаб обесточивался... я не в курсе, можно ли обесточить отдельный порт(имхо нельзя), вот весь хаб обесточить можно.

 *AlexSuslov wrote:*   

> Кстати. Какая программа делает  SCSI disconnect ?

 

в дебиане был пакет scsitools, в нем был утиль scsistop

----------

## AlexSuslov

Я не думаю, что с разьема снимаеться питание совсем. Я думаю там 2 схемы питания с разным током. Иначе не работал авто детект. Но сам хаб подключен к питанию отдельно. И такой функцией не обладает.

----------

